# Fact or Myth: Birds eat grass seed



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Do birds really eat grass seeds? We've heard it time and time again you've got to cover you seeds otherwise birds are going to eat them up. I don't believe it! Of course it' a good idea to cover for seed-soil contact.Regardless, I wanted to find it out myself!

I used a Wyze (version 3) camera to record anytime an animal came by. I started with a clear plastic bowl filled with KBG seeds. I left it out for a couple days and nothing ate from it or even disturbed it.


I then took a regular bird feeder and filled it with bird food seed. It took a day or so, but all sorts of birds and a squirrel found at the same time.

I then removed the bird seed from the feeder and filled it with Kentucky Bluegrass seed and put it in the same spot. All the same animals came back as soon as I closed the door. But did they eat it? Nope! They were inquisitive and surprised, but none took a liking to the grass seed. A grackle may have sampled one, but his disappointment was apparent.


Note: If they don't eat Grass seed, they do still seem drawn to newly renovated areas. Reasons I suspect: Moist, tilled up soil drawing up grubs, worms, etc. It also makes everything easier to spot. Also, I only used KBG grass seed. I will try different varieties in the future.

If you want to watch the full process with clips of the animals, I made this video:


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I know one thing for certain. . They love dog food. &#128556;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff @NoslracNevok. The yard is looking great!


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Interesting test. I was thinking that it may depend on the specific bird species, but it looks like you had a nice variety of common North American birds that simply ignored it.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

My wife is dying laughing. Now she knows I was crazy for turning the sprinklers on to try to scare away the birds.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you tried making them wet?


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Slim 1938 We talking eagles? I would have never guessed everyday birds like robins eat that!

@Ware Thanks John! I busted out the newer McLane and it's currently a sea of green instead of the other "antique" greens Mclane that leaves stripes. Unsure if I like it better, of because it's quicker and easier to use.. :lol:

@Phids I've normally see them all in my back yard, but never put together the full variety until now. I may just leave the Wyze cam there to bird watch.

@Lust4Lawn LOL! It's fun to mess with them regardless!

@ABC123 That I haven't. I'll try that as well as other seed type in the future. Thank for asking!


----------

